

Ask YC: Can anyone recommend a good startup lawyer? - shafqat

We need to find a good startup lawyer pretty quickly. Anyone have any recommendations? Should be fairly straightforward stuff - reviewing terms, some legal advice, basic paperwork etc.<p>We're based in Europe, but the help we need should be possible over phone/email.
======
brianlash
If I could add just a piece to your question:

What experience does HN have with lawyers hired on Guru/Odesk/Elance? No doubt
it's less favorable than having a personal relationship with an attorney your
startup has on retainer, but have any of you used outsourcing as a strategy to
lower attorneys' fees? What was the outcome?

------
epi0Bauqu
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=34542>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16419>

~~~
markm
This is why we need Search.YC. So much good, old information on the site falls
into oblivion after two or three days.

[searchyc.com by chengmi and alaskamiller is a great tool]

------
earle
If you're serious about what you're doing: <http://www.perkinscoie.com>

~~~
shafqat
We're serious, but very small. So I was looking for some personal
recommendations of a firm/lawyer who has worked with smaller startups at a
very early stage.

~~~
len
Perkins Coie is great. Wilson Sonsini is the premier firm in the Silicon
Valley. I use both.

You will not get any free advice since it becomes a liability for them. Their
rates might be out of your intended range but doing things right is worth the
money.

Call the firms and see what they can do for you. I can recommend specific
people I have worked with but the people you need really depends on what
specifics you need help with.

------
lyime
Look at the presentation from SS08. There was some good advice n legal issues.

